
Completed a bootcamp: Should I pursue an online CS degree? - eldoza1
Went thru a bootcamp last year, life changing experience. I am now 7 months in working as a software engineer. However, I still feel that I am lacking CS theory skills. I also eventually want to pursue AI, so I know I will need a CS degree. But my time is currently shared with work and family, so I am attracted to an online CS degree, however I don&#x27;t want to waste time and money in a school that isn&#x27;t up to par. Has anyone gone down this road that can share what online school they have attended that they can recommend?
======
4ni1
I hear awesome things about OMSCS from Georgia Tech. It's on par with the on-
campus version.

------
gdfer
You thinking undergrad degree?

~~~
eldoza1
I am thinking an undergrad CS degree. I currently don't have any degree, I am
just thinking long term. I want to break into the AI field. I just want to
make sure I am employable.

------
wayn3
you dont need a CS degree to do AI. you need skills.

while most degrees have you acquire skills, if raw skill is what youre after,
you can have that way faster and cheaper.

do fast.ai first.

doing 5 years of degree and spending hundreds of thousands on it, just to do
AI, is very counterproductive.

~~~
eldoza1
Thank you for the link! Their course looks promising. And best of all free.

~~~
wayn3
just double-check that you turn the aws instance off after using it, or it
will get pricy.

